
Show HN: DailyWall – A Mac app that will give you new wallpaper every morning - fivepointseven
https://dailywall.space
======
fivepointseven
Every day at after 10AM DailyWall will set you a new desktop wallpaper from a
massive curated collection gathered across Unsplash, Pixabay and Pexels

Check it out on ProductHunt: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/dailywall-for-
mac](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/dailywall-for-mac)

